# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Fehmarn

## Rod

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich mchte gerne nchste Woche fr 5 Tage auf Fehmarn um zu surfen. Ich bin noch Anfnger habe meine eigene Ausrstung.
Kann mir einer von euch dort ein Revier empfehlen?
Nach Mglichkeit eins das fr Anfnger geeignet ist.
Kann ich dort einfach irgendwo parken und berall ins Wasser?

Wre super falls mir jemand Tipps geben kann wo ich dort surfen kann.

Vielen Dank

----------


## wavemaster

Geh doch mal unter Berichte & Reise auf den Spotexplorer und gib Fehmarn ein!
Ich freue mich, dass ich helfen konnte.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## kiki68

Moin,
als Anfnger gibt es auf Fehmarn ja relativ viele Reviere.
Grundstzlich Gold,Westernbergen,Lemkenhafen bzw der Rest von der Orther Bucht.
Dann natrlich noch Wulfen.
Es wird dir dort berall als Anfnger leicht gemacht,Parken geht auch, allerdings gegen Gebhr.
Aloha Gunnar

----------


## Rod

Danke fr die Informationen, damit habt ihr mir weitergeholfen.
Jetzt noch guter Wind und es steht nchster Woche nichts mehr im Weg.

Gru

Rod

----------


## KIV

Hau rein, viel Spa!

----------

